
Ask HN: Buying an open mobile device for development - fctorial
Is there a mobile device which is hacker friendly and open like desktops. These are the features I&#x27;m interested in:<p>1. Unlocked bootloader.<p>2. 4g<p>3. Works well with android aosp<p>4. Open source drivers.<p>5. Bootable from sd card.<p>6. Works well with fuchsia<p>7. External keyboard support
======
sigmaprimus
I dont know about current boards but would warn you to be very careful with
cheap boards from china.

A few years ago I bought a couple arduino compatible gsm boards and although
they worked well and enabled me to to send data logs from remote devices via
sms, after I finished using them, I was deluged with spam sms messages!

Im assuming that while the boards were sending me messages they must have also
sent my receiving number to another place where my number was sold to
spammers.

